# Libertango for Four Cellos at the Aspen Music Festival



## nathanchancello (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey I'm new to Talk Classical, but I would really appreciate your feedback on this neat video I made as a cellist at the Aspen Music Festival. "It Takes Four To Tango" is a clever rendition of Astor Piazzolla's Libertango. It features Nathan Chan, Jonathan Butler, Jacobsen Woollen and Hans Kristian Goldstein. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

You never go wrong with Piazzolla.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I enjoyed that piece very much. My daughter will be playing Piazzolla's Oblivion arranged for 4 cellos on her recital this fall. I'm really looking forward to hearing it. I think it's interesting to see so many Piazzolla works arranged for various ensembles.


----------

